# Kühler von der CPU entfernen.



## Pacta (29. Juni 2011)

*Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Hallo,

da mich die Lautstärke des AMD boxed-Lüfters seit geraumer Zeit nervt, möchte ich ihn tauschen. Ich wollte nun den alten Lüfter entfernen, jedoch ist der auch nach mäßigem Krafteinsatz nicht ab gegangen. Stattdessen hat sich die CPU aus der "Fassung"/Halterung gelöst und klebt jetzt am Lüfter. Ich habe schon versucht das ganze mit dem Fön zu erwärmen, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Der "Komplex" klebt immer noch mit der grauen Masse des Boxed-Wärmeleitpads zusammen.

Daher meine Frage: wie bekomme ich die CPU von dem dämlichen Lüfter runter, ohne sie dabei zu beschädigen?

Danke!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Versuch mal die CPU vorsichtig am Kühler in beide Richtungen etwas zu drehen, dann geht die meistens ab. Musst halt aufpassen, dass du die Kontakte nicht verbiegst.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Das ist bei der AMD standard-WLP leider so, hoffentlich geht deine CPU noch! 
Am besten wär ein wenig Prime95 vor dem Kühlerwechsel, da die CPU dann mal schön heizt 
Aber in deinem Fall würde ich es mal mit einem Heißluftföhn testen, keine Gewalt!!

BTW:
- Die CPU klebt nicht am Lüfter, sondern am Kühler 
-  Die "Fassung"/Halterung" nennt man Sockel
Soweit der allgemeinen Bildung.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pacta (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Das Teil sitzt wirklich bombenfest. Ich habe Angst, dass ich die Pins beschädige, wenn ich fester drehe. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das alte Pad chemisch zu lösen?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Wie gesagt, erwärme die CPU mal und versuche es dann nochmal.


----------



## Rurdo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

du könntest mit Isopropyl Alkohol versuchen, einfach zwischen CPU und Kühler leeren...


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



Pacta schrieb:


> Das Teil sitzt wirklich bombenfest. Ich habe Angst, dass ich die Pins beschädige, wenn ich fester drehe. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das alte Pad chemisch zu lösen?


 Pad? Nicht WLPaste?
Versuche doch mal den Heißluftföhn! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Chemisch? Mit den Zuckerstangen von dem ollen Nobel . Nimm mal einen Föhn und halte den mal eine Weile auf den Kühler bis der richtig mollig ist, dann sollte er per Drehbewegung sich lösen lassen


----------



## Pacta (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Pad? Nicht WLPaste?


 
Auf dem original AMD-Kühler war bereits etwas festes Aufgebracht. Ich dachte, das würde man dann als Pad bezeichnen?

Die Gefahr die CPU durch zu viel Hitze zu beschädigen besteht bei einem normalen Fön wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



Pacta schrieb:


> Auf dem original AMD-Kühler war bereits etwas festes Aufgebracht. Ich dachte, das würde man dann als Pad bezeichnen?
> 
> Die Gefahr die CPU durch zu viel Hitze zu beschädigen besteht bei einem normalen Fön wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


 Ich habe kA, was AMD verbaut, aber hier noch einen Boxed von einem 1075T, ich schaue mal...
Die CPU sollte die Hitze abkönnen, ich würde es mit meinem 920er auch machen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rurdo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

versuchs doch einfach mit Isopropyl... da kann nix kaputt gehn weil der sowieso wieder verdampft!


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe kA, was AMD verbaut, aber hier noch einen Boxed von einem 1075T, ich schaue mal...
> (...)


 0o Was ist das? Sieht nach Panzerklebeband aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Wenns mal ausgetrocknet ist.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Nimm einfach ne Stecknadel un quetsch sie dazwischen, sollte funktionieren


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Da die anderen ja jetzt genug Möglichkeiten genannt haben sag ich dir mal was du beim nächsten mal zu beachten hast ist mir übrigends auch schon passiert das mir ein Kühler die CPU aus geschlossener fassung rausgerissen hat bei dem Versuch ihn zu lösen  aber die lief noch 

beim Kühlerwechsel sollte zuerst prime etwas laufen oder meinetwegen zockst du davor ne runde damit die paste nicht so beton hart ist wenn du den Kühler dann runternehmen möchtest (Pc is dann natürlich aus) drehst du diesen einfach etwas damit er sich von der CPU löst (aber vorsichtig!)

zu deinem jetzigen Problem runterdrehn würd ich versuchen hab ich mit meiner cpu auch gemacht aber leg was weiches drunter falls er runterfällt......

und noch ein tipp standard wlp (is kein pad) von AMD immer runter und durch bessere ersetzen 

Edit: "Notfalls wenn der Kühler warm ist vorsichtig mit einer größeren Schraubendreherklinge dazwischen und vorsichtig verdrehen (am besten etwas Küchentuch umwickeln)" und entladen nicht vergessen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



CAMPERIIIII schrieb:


> Da die anderen ja jetzt genug Möglichkeiten genannt haben sag ich dir mal was du beim nächsten mal zu beachten hast ist mir übrigends auch schon passiert das mir ein Kühler die CPU aus geschlossener fassung rausgerissen hat bei dem Versuch ihn zu lösen  aber die lief noch
> 
> beim Kühlerwechsel sollte zuerst prime etwas laufen oder meinetwegen zockst du davor ne runde damit die paste nicht so beton hart ist wenn du den Kühler dann runternehmen möchtest (Pc is dann natürlich aus) drehst du diesen einfach etwas damit er sich von der CPU löst (aber vorsichtig!)
> 
> ...


 Kann ich so nur bestätigen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Notfalls wenn der Kühler warm ist vorsichtig mit einer größeren Schraubendreherklinge dazwischen und vorsichtig verdrehen ( am besten etwas Küchentuch umzu wickeln ).


----------



## Rurdo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

ähm, wie währs mit Backofen oder Microwelle? nun, da wirds ja auch warm... musst halt auf niedrigster Stufe probieren!


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



Rurdo schrieb:


> ähm, wie währs mit Backofen oder Microwelle? nun, da wirds ja auch warm... musst halt auf niedrigster Stufe probieren!


 Microwelle = NO WAY!
Backofen = Mit dem Föhn passiert der CPU nichts, beim Ofen kann man das schlechter kontrollieren


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Er könnte ja nur die Grillfunktion benutzen, wenn sie denn eine hat. 

Nee ohne Spaß, MW eher nicht probieren.


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Metalische bzw. elektronische gegenstände niemals in die micro! auserdem hat man mim Föhn wirklich mehr Kontrolle 

@fac3l3ss danke für die Zustimmung 

@Dr Bakterius das wird ergänzt 

mfg CAMPERIIIII


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



Rurdo schrieb:


> ähm, wie währs mit Backofen oder Microwelle? nun, da wirds ja auch warm... musst halt auf niedrigster Stufe probieren!


Microwelle? Das sieht dann aber aus wie ein Meteoritenhagel auf dem Mars, da könnte er sich gleich alles neu kaufen.


----------



## Pacta (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Vielen Dank an alle für die Anteilnahme! 

Ich habe den alten Wärmeleit-Schmodder (anders kann man diesen Mist von AMD nicht nennen) mit dem Fön einige Minuten lang erhitzt und dann unter Zuhilfenahme der Hebelwirkung die CPU lösen können.

Glücklicherweise scheint alles noch zu funktionieren. Hab jetzt einen Mugen 3.

Mein Fazit: Nie mehr Standardkühler! Die sind erstens viel zu laut und zweitens hat man den Ärger mit der WLP.

Und nochmals Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

hatte das problem auch als ich vor paar tagen meinen boxed küfler vom staub befreien wollte, damit er wiede atmen kann 

habs GANZ VORSICHTIG mit einem messer gelöst... und er läuft noch


----------



## Major Blackbird (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Habs heute mit genug Isoprop gelöst, das geht eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn mann genug hernimmt, fällt er danach buchstäblich ab, also aufpassen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*



Pacta schrieb:


> (...)


 Super, dann viel Spaß mit einem leiseren System! 
"Nie wieder Boxed!" Ist auch eine gute Erfahrung! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler von der CPU entfernen.*

Dann viel Spass euch noch damit. Es spricht ja nicht unbedingt etwas gegen die Boxedkühler, nur habe ich bisher bei keinem Kühler die Paste die aufgetragen war drauf gelassen.


----------

